# Sponsors respond please



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Do any of our sponsors carry the Truelumen ProLED fixtures - specifically the 48" 8000K sunwhite or the 12000K diamond white. If yes, please pm me with prices and shipping to Nanaimo. Or if available locally, I will be in Van on Oct 5/ 6
Thanks


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

None here....


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

have you seen the new marineland led units at petsmart, they are like 89.99 for a 48 inch , and you can upgrade to 3 rows of leds, i think the other 48 inch strips are like $40 each so if you wanted all three you would spend like 89, +80 for the 2 sets but they are bright , i almost bought one but the wife was with me lol


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Charles!

Macframalama - Problem is they don't sell the other strips yet, and have no idea if/when they will be bringing them in. Otherwise I would have bought one to test. Easy returns there if I didn't like it


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

they have the extra strips in duncan petsmart
100% i had 2 in my hand 2 days ago


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are looking for the Truelumen's I don't think they are available from any of our local sponsors. Only place I've seen is Petsandponds.com or ship from the states. I have them on my cube. Works best if you have a canopy to install them in.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

As Tony said, only Petsandponds.com carry them. I looked at those, but decided to get the Panorama Pro Freshwater modules as they were cheaper at $80 a unit without tax (shipping from Alberta). They work great on my 125 gallon. I got them from modularled.ca


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

2wheelsx2 - more detail please. What specific items did you get? I need lights for my new 90G, but have no existing, so must be able to mount on the tank itself (yes, it does have a glass cover).
Thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got these: Panorama Module Freshwater LED Kit - Modular LED.ca

3 of them. I already some a double strip AquaRay setup so I just replaced my Marineland LED's specifically because they are not mounting. If you're interested in those, I have them for sale here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...rineland-double-bright-led-36-48-x-2-a-32243/

Anyway, the pics of my current setup is on page 75 and how it looked with the Marinelands are earlier in My pleco thread


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I don't see how that would work (the panoramas), unless they are ok to just sit on the glass cover??????


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I had my AR's and Panoramas sitting on the glass cover. Or you can just cobble together a light rail out of 2x4's and fasten them to that. Or even hang it. I was going to hang mine until my wife told me she didn't want the light spillage and preferred the canopy.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

K, thanks.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, what Gary said. I built my own light rail out of aluminum as the Truelumens do need something to be mounted to. The Truelumens produce a very even light as the LED's are very densely packed together in a strip. Almost feels like a T5. I don't nearly get as much of the light "flicker" that I get from my AR tiles that I use on my other tank. Unfortunate cuz I like the flicker, but they are still a good quality fixture.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback and info - much appreciated


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Quick update - I have Petsmart holding one of the new aqueon 48" fixtures and 2 additional LED light strips. Will be picking them up this afternoon. Will test for a few days and post some feedback then.
Once again, thanks for all the input!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

see im not just another pretty face, sometimes my brain puts out pure gold lol, hope they work out for ya...


pdoutaz said:


> Quick update - I have Petsmart holding one of the new aqueon 48" fixtures and 2 additional LED light strips. Will be picking them up this afternoon. Will test for a few days and post some feedback then.
> Once again, thanks for all the input!!


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Just hooked up the fixture with all 3 led tubes, almost guaranteed will be returning it tomorrow. Would compare the output to a single T5, very unlikely to get any plant growth from these :-(
Back to searching again.

SPONSORS - any recommendations, need LEDs for a 4' 90G, low to medium light plants - budget $300.00


----------

